# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  State by State Voting Information

## tsai3904

.
*If Voter Eligibility is Closed, you MUST be a registered Republican to vote in your state's Primary/Caucus.*

*State / Territory*
*Election
Date*
*Election
Type*
*Voter 
Eligibility * 
*Reg.
Form * 
*Reg.
Status * 
*Reg.
Deadline*
*
Notes*

Alabama
03/13
Primary
Open
Paper
Status
03/02/12


Alaska
03/06
Presid.
Pref. Poll
Closed
Paper
Status

Can register to vote and register Republican at Presidential Preference Poll

American
Samoa
03/13
Territor.
Convent.
Closed
Instr.




Arizona
02/28
Primary
Closed
Paper
Status
01/30/12






Online




Arkansas
05/22
Primary
Open
Paper
Status
04/23/12


California
06/05
Primary
Closed
Paper
Status
05/21/12


Colorado
02/07
Precinct
Caucus
Closed
Paper
Status
12/07/11
Deadline to register Republican





Online

01/09/12
Deadline to register to vote

Connecticut
04/24
Primary
Closed
Paper
Status
01/24/12
Deadline to register Republican







04/19/12
Deadline to register to vote and for unaffiliated voters to register Republican by mail







04/23/12
Deadline to register to vote and for unaffiliated voters to register Republican at Town Clerk or Registrar

Delaware
04/24
Primary
Closed
Paper
Status
02/24/12
Deadline to register Republican







03/31/12
Deadline to register to vote

District of Columbia
04/03
Primary
Closed
Paper
Status
03/05/12
Deadline to register to vote by mail and to register Republican 







03/12/12
Deadline to register to vote at Board of Elections








If deadlines above missed, can register to vote at Board of Elections between 03/19/12 - 04/02/12








If deadlines above missed, can register to vote at ward-based early voting centers between 03/24/12 - 03/31/12








If deadlines above missed, can register to vote at polling place

Florida
01/31
Primary
Closed
Paper
Status
01/03/12


Georgia
03/06
Primary
Open
Paper
Status
02/06/12


Guam
03/10
Caucus
Closed
Instr.
Status



Hawaii
03/13
Caucus
Semi-Open
Paper
Status
02/11/12
Deadline to register to vote








If deadline above missed, can register to vote and affiliate with Republican Party at Caucus








Can affiliate with Republican Party online or by mail

Idaho
03/06
Caucus
Closed
Paper
Status
02/10/12
Deadline to register to vote and register Republican








If deadline above missed, can register to vote and register Republican at Caucus

Illinois
03/20
Primary
Open
Paper
Status
02/21/12
Deadline to register to vote







03/13/12
Deadline for Grace Period registration (must register in person and immediately vote)

Indiana
05/08
Primary
Open
Paper
Status
04/09/12






Online




Iowa
01/03
Precinct
Caucus
Closed
Paper
Status
11/29/11
Deadline to register to vote and register Republican








If deadline above missed, can register to vote and register Republican at Caucus

Kansas
03/10
Caucus
Closed
Paper
Status
02/17/12






Online




Kentucky
05/22
Primary
Closed
Paper
Status
12/30/11
Deadline to register Republican







04/23/12
Deadline to register to vote

Louisiana
03/24
Primary
Closed
Paper
Status
02/22/12
Deadline to register to vote and register Republican for Primary


04/28
District
Caucus
Closed
Online

12/15/11
Deadline to register to vote and register Republican for Caucus

Maine
01/28 -
03/03
Municipal
Caucus
Closed
Instr.
Status

Deadline to register Republican is 16th day before Caucus








Unenrolled voters (not registered with any party) can register Republican at Caucus








If registering to vote for first time, can register to vote and register Republican at Caucus

Maryland
04/03
Primary
Closed
Paper
Status
03/13/12


Massachusetts
03/06
Primary
Semi-Closed
Instr.
Status
02/15/12
Deadline to register to vote and register Republican








Unenrolled voters (not registered with any party) can vote without registering Republican

Michigan
02/28
Primary
Open
Paper
Status
01/30/12


Minnesota
02/07
Precinct
Caucus
Open
Paper
Status

Can register to vote at Caucus

Mississippi
03/13
Primary
Open
Paper
Status
02/11/12


Missouri
02/07
Primary
Open
Paper
Status
01/11/12



03/13 -
04/10
County
Caucus
Open





Montana
06/05
Primary
Open
Paper
Status
05/07/12
Deadline to register to vote







06/05/12
Deadline to register to vote at County Election Office



County
Delegate
Convent.




Must be a Precinct Committeeman or Committeewoman to participate

Nebraska
05/15
Primary
Closed
Paper
Status
04/27/12
Deadline to register to vote and register Republican by mail







05/04/12
Deadline to register to vote and register Republican at County Clerk

Nevada
02/04
Precinct
Caucus
Closed
Paper
Status
01/20/12






Online


Online registration for first time registrants only

New Hampshire
01/10
Primary
Closed
Instr.
Status
10/14/11
Deadline for Democrats to register Republican or Undeclared







01/03/12
Deadline to register to vote at Town or City Clerk








If deadline above missed, can register to vote at polling place








Undeclared voters can register Republican at polling place

New Jersey
06/05
Primary
Closed
Paper
Status

04/11/12
Deadline to register Republican







05/15/12
Deadline to register to vote








Unaffiliated voters can register Republican day of Primary.  If you are a declared Independent, you must register Republican by the deadline above.

New Mexico
06/05
Primary
Closed
Instr.
Status
05/08/12


New York
04/24
Primary
Closed
Paper
Status
10/14/11
Deadline to register Republican







03/30/12
Deadline to register to vote

North Carolina
05/08
Primary
Semi-Closed
Paper
Status
04/13/12
Deadline to register to vote and register Republican







05/05/12
If deadline above missed, can register to vote only (cannot change party affiliation) at a One-Stop Site








Unaffiliated voters can vote without registering Republican

North Dakota
03/06
Caucus
Open
N/A
N/A
N/A
Do not have to register to vote

Northern Mariana
Islands
03/10

Caucus
Closed
Paper
Status

Can register to vote and register Republican at Caucus

Ohio
03/06
Primary
Open
Paper
Status
02/06/12


Oklahoma
03/06
Primary
Closed
Paper
Status
02/10/12


Oregon
05/15
Primary
Closed
Paper
Status
04/24/12






Online




Pennsylvania
04/24
Primary
Closed
Paper
Status
03/26/12


Puerto Rico
03/18
Primary
Open





Rhode Island
04/24
Primary
Semi-Closed
Paper
Status
01/25/12
Deadline to register Republican







03/24/12
Deadline to register to vote








Unaffiliated voters can vote without registering Republican

South Carolina
01/21
Primary
Open
Paper
Status
12/21/11


South Dakota
06/05
Primary
Closed
Paper
Status
05/21/12


Tennessee
03/06
Primary
Open
Paper
Status
02/06/12


Texas
05/29
Primary
Open
Paper
Status
04/30/12


Utah
06/26
Primary
Closed
Paper
Status
05/26/12
Deadline to register to vote and register Republican by mail





Online

06/10/12
Deadline to register to vote and register Republican online








Unaffiliated voters can register Republican at polling place

Vermont
03/06
Primary
Open
Paper
Status
02/29/12


Virgin Islands
03/10
Caucus
Closed
Instr.
Status



Virginia
03/06
Primary
Open
Paper
Status
02/13/12


Washington
03/03
Precinct
Caucus
Open
Paper
Status
03/02/12






Online




West Virginia
05/08
Primary
Semi-Closed

Paper
Status
04/17/12
Deadline to register to vote and register Republican








Unaffiliated voters can vote without registering Republican

Wisconsin
04/03
Primary
Open
Paper
Status
03/14/12
Deadline to register to vote by mail







03/30/12
Deadline to register at Municipal Clerk








If deadlines above missed, can register to vote at polling place

Wyoming
02/11 -
02/29
Precinct
Caucus
Closed
Paper
Status

----------


## heavenlyboy34

useful info, thanks!

----------


## sailingaway

I will sticky this once it bounces around a while so people know we have it.  Things tend to be ignored when they are stickied, but it will be easier to find in the long run.

----------


## surf

Washington State - precinct caucuses - open, not sure of the date. if you are a Washington State resident please try and become a precinct committee officer (automatic delegate to district or county conventions). the vast majority of precincts lack a republican PCO.

last time i elected 3 neighbors to fill out the 4 positions we had for the district meeting. only myself and a fellow RP supporter showed up at the precinct caucus but only one of those folks (and myself) showed up for the district meeting and we fell about 20 votes short of electing 34 or so delegates for the district meeting.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

+rep

----------


## libertygrl

Just a side note - check your own state to see if the voter registration forms are available online for download.   If they are, download and print out as many as you can to hand out to friends and family members if they are not registered to vote.  I plan on making sure as many family members of mine are registered this time. Last election, some didn't register on time and they wanted to vote for Ron!

----------


## InTradePro

+rep

----------


## scrosnoe

+ rep

would you be willing to load this chart up on scribd and give me a link?

----------


## sailingaway

bump

----------


## Keith and stuff

Since it is not included in the chart, let me inform the creator that NH has a primary system.  In fact, NH has had the first in the nation primary for at least 50 years and the NH primary is internationally known as the most important primary in the US.

Also, what does Instr. mean?  I've always voted on a paper ballot in NH.

----------


## banks11

Great idea, for Georgia -it's an Open election :
http://www.sos.georgia.gov/elections...ion%20Deadline
-it's a primary (couldn't find an official website site saying that).

Also the link to a paper voter registration is dead, replace it with :
http://sos.georgia.gov/elections/vot...Fill_2007).pdf

Finally concerning the deadline, I have no idea... I'll have to call and ask.

----------


## tsai3904

> Since it is not included in the chart, let me inform the creator that NH has a primary system.  In fact, NH has had the first in the nation primary for at least 50 years and the NH primary is internationally known as the most important primary in the US.
> 
> Also, what does Instr. mean?  I've always voted on a paper ballot in NH.


I know that NH has a primary system.  When I fill in the table, I want to be able to source it to something official.  Since NH hasn't set their date yet, they have no information online about their 2012 elections so I'm just going to wait a bit before I update it.  The 2012 election calendar will most likely be completed by October 1 since that is the RNC imposed deadline so this table will be constantly updated within the next month.

Also, under the column "Reg. Form" (which stands for Registration Form or Voter Registration Form), "Instr." means Instructions.  I guess NH doesn't provide voter registration forms online for you to print out and send in.  They provide instructions on how to register to vote instead, which I linked to.





> Great idea, for Georgia -it's an Open election :
> http://www.sos.georgia.gov/elections...ion%20Deadline
> -it's a primary (couldn't find an official website site saying that).
> 
> Also the link to a paper voter registration is dead, replace it with :
> http://sos.georgia.gov/elections/vot...Fill_2007).pdf
> 
> Finally concerning the deadline, I have no idea... I'll have to call and ask.


Thanks for the link.  I had the same link in there but there seems to be a problem when I try to copy that link and paste it as a URL.  I think it has to do with the two spaces in between "registration" and "app" in the URL.  I shortened it so hopefully it works now.

Since Georgia hasn't set their primary date yet, there is no official deadline just yet.  Most states will set their dates by October 1 so this table will be constantly updated til then.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

nice chart - though I qould question some of the info like how many semi-closed elections there are.  You seem to have too few according to other sources.

Also a bit annoying as to all the scrolling back and forth and up and down needed to read it. How about abbreviating things like paper, internet, instruction could be P, I, Ins. or Primary vs caucus could be P or C so it would all fit on one page without the scrolling.

Could you list sources?

thanks,

-t

+rep

----------


## tsai3904

> nice chart - though I qould question some of the info like how many semi-closed elections there are.  You seem to have too few according to other sources.
> 
> Also a bit annoying as to all the scrolling back and forth and up and down needed to read it. How about abbreviating things like paper, internet, instruction could be P, I, Ins. or Primary vs caucus could be P or C so it would all fit on one page without the scrolling.
> 
> Could you list sources?


I know most have to scroll vertically to see the entire chart but do you have to scroll horizontally too? 

For sources, they're all linked.  About 95% of the data in the table is linked to a source.  Let me know if you find any mistakes.

----------


## MJU1983

Bump for this important info.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> I know most have to scroll vertically to see the entire chart but do you have to scroll horizontally too? 
> 
> For sources, they're all linked.  About 95% of the data in the table is linked to a source.  Let me know if you find any mistakes.


Yes - I have to scroll horizontally too.

It's a real PITA!

-t

----------


## Keith and stuff

> I know that NH has a primary system.  When I fill in the table, I want to be able to source it to something official.  Since NH hasn't set their date yet, they have no information online about their 2012 elections so I'm just going to wait a bit before I update it.  The 2012 election calendar will most likely be completed by October 1 since that is the RNC imposed deadline so this table will be constantly updated within the next month.
> 
> Also, under the column "Reg. Form" (which stands for Registration Form or Voter Registration Form), "Instr." means Instructions.  I guess NH doesn't provide voter registration forms online for you to print out and send in.  They provide instructions on how to register to vote instead, which I linked to.


In NH you register in person, typically at the voting location just before you vote.  There are other ways to register to vote in NH but registering and then voting is certainly the most efficient.

----------


## InTradePro

Does anyone have the information on state the state votes. I mean the delegate votes that result from each state.

----------


## LindaAngst

never mind )

----------


## buddharocket

I sent in my registration for Texas weeks ago and haven't heard anything.

----------


## RPM

http://www.thegreenpapers.com/P12/R-...?sort=t...does that help?
RP2K12!

----------


## enoch150

The 1/24 deadline in CT is the last date to switch parties. Unaffiliated or unregistered voters have until the April dates.

----------


## tsai3904

> The 1/24 deadline in CT is the last date to switch parties. Unaffiliated or unregistered voters have until the April dates.


You're probably right, but Connecticut is vague about this on their website.  If you have a source that specifically says this, please let me know; otherwise, I'll try contacting them.

----------


## tsai3904

//

----------


## tsai3904

Ohio moved its primary from March 6 to June 12.

http://frontloading.blogspot.com/201...o-june-12.html

----------


## ninepointfive

THANKYOU!

Updated Here: http://ronpauldelegates.wordpress.co...primary-dates/

----------


## enoch150

> You're probably right, but Connecticut is vague about this on their website.  If you have a source that specifically says this, please let me know; otherwise, I'll try contacting them.


Title 9, Chapter 143, Sections 9-57 and 9-59. New and unaffiliated voters have until noon the day before the primary. Transfer of party from Libertarian to Republican or Democrat to Republican, has to be done 90 days prior. 




> Sec. 9-57. Application for enrollment by new elector at time of admission. Attachment of party privileges. Notwithstanding the provisions of any special act or charter to the contrary, whenever any person makes application for admission as an elector in person to an admitting official, he may, on an application for admission as an elector, make application for enrollment on the list of the political party of his preference. *Any such elector who has so applied for enrollment shall, upon acquisition of electoral privileges, immediately be entitled to all the privileges of enrollment in the party named in his application, unless* (1) he ceases to be an elector in the town or voting district in which he is entitled to vote, as the case may be, *(2) he makes application for erasure or transfer or enrollment on the list of another party in accordance with the provisions of section 9-59, (3) he files his application for enrollment with the registrars of voters of his town of residence after twelve o'clock noon on the last business day before a primary, in which case he shall be entitled to the privileges of party enrollment immediately after the primary*, or (4) he files his application for enrollment with the registrars of voters of his town of residence on the day of a caucus or convention, in which case he shall be entitled to the privileges of party enrollment immediately after the caucus or convention. The registrars of voters or assistant registrars shall add the names of all persons making such application to the enrollment list or supplementary enrollment list of the political party of each such applicant's preference, provided, if a caucus or convention is to be held, such registrars or assistant registrars shall prepare separate lists of such names according to party, on the day before such caucus or convention.





> Sec. 9-59. Erasure or transfer of name. Any elector whose name appears on any enrollment list or who has made application for enrollment may, at any time, make a written application, on an application form for admission as an elector, which shall be signed by such elector, to either registrar for erasure of his name from such list or for transfer of his name to the enrollment list of another party. If an elector makes an application for erasure, his name shall be erased from said enrollment list and, if a municipality is having a primary in which unaffiliated electors are authorized to vote, under section 9-431, such elector's name shall be placed on the list of unaffiliated electors together with the date he is eligible to vote in a primary. If an elector makes an application for transfer, his name shall be transferred to the enrollment list of another party, together with the effective date of such transfer. *Any elector whose name has been transferred from one enrollment list to another* or who has applied for erasure or transfer of his name from an enrollment list *shall not be entitled to participate or vote in a caucus or primary of any party*, participate in the appointment of members to any board or commission that is political in nature, be appointed as a member of any board or commission that is political in nature or be entitled to the privileges accompanying enrollment in any party *for a period of three months from the date of the filing of his application for transfer* or for erasure. Any elector who removes his name from the registry list and from an enrollment list in accordance with the provisions of section 9-35b shall not be entitled to enroll in any political party or vote in any primary for three months after such removal. The registrars of voters shall state, on the notice of acceptance sent under sections 9-23g, 9-19b and 9-19e, the date enrollment privileges take effect, if delayed.


http://www.cga.ct.gov/current/pub/ch...tm#Sec9-57.htm

----------


## jaktober

Info for Iowa (how to win)

http://freeindependentsun.com/republ...uary-3rd-2012/

----------


## heavenlyboy34

OP- are you sure AZ's primary is closed?  I seem to find conflicting info about that.  Link to info from the attorney general or some credible source, plz.  I was asked about this today, and I wasn't sure.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> THANKYOU!
> 
> Updated Here: http://ronpauldelegates.wordpress.co...primary-dates/


When I follow this link, I find it leads to http://www.co.mohave.az.us/ContentPa...id=118&cid=135  Isn't there a link that applies to the whole state? Mojave is a relatively small part of the state.

----------


## tsai3904

> When I follow this link, I find it leads to http://www.co.mohave.az.us/ContentPa...id=118&cid=135  Isn't there a link that applies to the whole state? Mojave is a relatively small part of the state.


I just called Pima County Recorder and they told me the same thing.  You must be registered with a party to participate in that party's primary.

----------


## LatinsforPaul

Information bump as we are getting closer to the big show.

----------


## TomtheTinker

I have a friend in florida that is lazy..currently reg. Dem and he will vote for R.P. and bring 2 people with him. The only thing stopping him from reg. is him being busy/lazy. What is the easiest way to change parties in florida...thanks

----------


## tsai3904

> I have a friend in florida that is lazy..currently reg. Dem and he will vote for R.P. and bring 2 people with him. The only thing stopping him from reg. is him being busy/lazy. What is the easiest way to change parties in florida...thanks


Fill out the voter registration form for him so that all he has to do is print, sign and mail the form.

Here is a pdf of Florida's form:
http://election.dos.state.fl.us/pdf/webappform.pdf

----------


## tsai3904

Ohio's Presidential Primary has officially been moved from May 22 to March 6.

http://frontloading.blogspot.com/201...aces-ohio.html

----------


## FreeMan9017

Ah, what does Semi-open mean, (for Primaries) or was it Semi-close....you never know the gov't can up with some crazy technicalities.

----------


## tsai3904

> Ah, what does Semi-open mean, (for Primaries) or was it Semi-close....you never know the gov't can up with some crazy technicalities.


Semi-Open means that you only have to affiliate with the Republican party to be able to vote.  It's only for states where you don't register with a political party when you register to vote.  For example, in Hawaii, you can't register to vote as a Republican or Democrat.  If you want to participate in the Republican Caucus in Hawaii, you have to affiliate with the Republican Party by signing a paper saying that you are a Republican.  This means that it's open to anyone willing to sign that paper.

Semi-Closed means that you either have to be registered as a Republican or not registered with any political party.  It's different from Closed where only registered Republicans can vote.

----------


## RobHino

Texas Primary has officially changed from March 6th to April 3rd.

http://www.texasgop.org/posts/217-up...e-april-3-2012

----------


## tsai3904

Does anyone know how to contact the following sites:

BlueRepublican.org
VotingRonPaul.com

There is a lot of wrong information regarding registration deadlines and those sites are being spread around on Facebook.

The biggest glaring mistake is that they say the deadline to register in Iowa is 12/24.  They even say that date is confirmed.  We all know you can register at the caucus on 1/3.

----------


## tsai3904

Please make sure you are properly registered to vote and aware of the deadlines for your state.

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

Is that date for registering correct for North Carolina? I just want to make sure.

----------


## tsai3904

> Is that date for registering correct for North Carolina? I just want to make sure.


Yes the registration dates for North Carolina are correct.

However, if you want to participate in the delegate selection process, you must be a registered Republican by January 31.  This deadline does not affect your status to vote in North Carolina's primary.

----------


## RonPossible

SUPER USEFUL!  There is still time in many states, don't  wait til the last minute!!  


> .
> *If Voter Eligibility is Closed, you MUST be a registered Republican to vote in your state's Primary/Caucus.*
> 
> *State / Territory*
> *Election
> Date*
> *Election
> Type*
> *Voter 
> ...

----------


## gerryb

Nevada showed us the importance of this.

----------


## unknown

Thanks so much for this.  I've used it several times.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Hawaii 	03/13 	Caucus 	Semi-Open 	Paper 	Status 	02/11/12 	Deadline to register to vote
People were allowed to register to vote at the Caucus site.




> Voters may sign a Hawaii Republican Party card to join the Republican Party at the Caucus site on Caucus day in order to establish eligibility. Hawaii Residents may register to vote in Hawaii at the Caucus site on Caucus day in order to establish eligibility.


http://www.gophawaii.com/wp-content/...Rules-2011.pdf

----------


## kusok

I'm in NY.

How can I find out more info about how I can help? I'd like to vote of course, and then stay to vote for Ron Paul delegates, or be one myself if there aren't enough already. Shouldn't I meet some fellow supporters and go thru strategy etc? How do I know I'd vote for real Ron Paul delegate(s)? PM me someone.

----------


## Hendrik

According to 'GOP Unbound' (see on iTunes) Ron Paul is currently estimated to have 180 delegates rather than the 60 reported by the media. And rising! Current final projection for Tampa is 370 delegates. 

Santorum and Romney far away from gaining the 1144 delegates needed, each one forecasted at around 800 delegates

----------

